# Boarded-up Windows - using pallets?



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Pallet wood looks like a great choice for boarding up windows. anyone got any special tricks for getting the boards off a pallet? Today is our neighborhood's big item trash pick-up, and i snagged a free pallet. 

I want to hang the boards off a couple of windows, but our house has vinyl siding and the window frames are vinyl, too. the window sticks out a bit from the wall, so i could hang some kind of assembly from it, but i'm not sure how it would stay put.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

You might take a look at this thread for more ideas
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10140&highlight=suction+cups+windows


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

If they're anything like the pallets I've torn apart, you have two choices: cut them apart with a circular saw or grind off the nail heads with an electric grinder and beat/pry them apart. (If you don't grind off the nail heads you'll beat the boards into splinters trying to knock them apart. Old pallets are TOUGH!) Option 2 gouges the wood a little, but you'll have longer boards and you can always flip them over to hide the gouges.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I made mine out of pallets and its a workout trying to pry the boards off. Highly recommend something to saw through the nails. My windows are inset so I made a frame out of 1x2 that fits in by tension, you potentially could do the same with a frame around the outside with a snug fit maybe.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pry them up with crow bar or something then hopefully when you push it back down the nails are up then use a hammer claw to take nails out.

spideranne...nice windows !!


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Now I want to do this to my house but there is no way hubby would let me!!!!!!!!!!!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've considered doing something like this to my windows but would probably "build" wood strips from pink foam board. Spideranne's method of framing the inside of the window frame is probably a good way to go. If you plan it well, you might even be able to slip your new frame and boarded area constructed as one piece into the window area and simply pull it out afterwards and store that way for next year. If you need filler around the frame, try adding some of the window insulation stuff to keep everything tight.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I used a car jack before (one of the ones that you push a button). The hand jacks might work to wedge them open but that motion might get a bit tiring. I have also used a good quality rubber mallet to knock the boards apart. If you don't have these then the old fashioned prybar is probably your best bet.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Spookie said:


> If you plan it well, you might even be able to slip your new frame and boarded area constructed as one piece into the window area and simply pull it out afterwards and store that way for next year. If you need filler around the frame, try adding some of the window insulation stuff to keep everything tight.


Yes, mine is a tension fit. Only the sides and the top of the frame are nailed together and then I tap in the bottom piece for a tight fit. When I take them down I just pop out that bottom piece of the frame and lift the whole thing out.


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

I grinded the nail heads off. It worked the best for me. Just trying to pry them apart and depneding on the type of wood, you'll be pulling for a long time. Thats when I said screw it and got out the trusty Dremel. At night whose really gonna see it and it just adds to the character you're going for.

I found some long open eye hooks you can get at any hardware store. I screwed them in just above the window frame. I too have vinyl siding and done right, seal them with a little bit of paintable latex caulk. Paint the hooks close to the same color as the vinyl is.
On the top of the pallet frame, I used long fence nails, or you could bend them over, ans thats what hooks over the eye hooks. They hang just nicely over the window. For windy days I have smaller nails sticking out at the bottom to tie off twine too.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

I used a Sawz-all (reciprocating saw) to cut the nails between the boards. These saws have many different blades you can use to cut everything from wood to metal to bone, and in many sizes. Best way I've found to take them apart.

As far as hanging, what I did was take a 2x4 that stretched across the top of my window and screwed 5 2x2 boards to that that matched the window trim (2 edges and 3 inner trim pieces) so they ended up like this I¯I¯I¯I. The pallet boards just got screwed haphazardly between the vertical boards. I have 2 longer screws that go through the horizontal 2x4 to grip the window frame. These I covered with rubber nibs I happened to have lying around to avoid damaging the woodwork.

The weight of the unit (which is considerable) is plenty to hold the piece in place. This is the only part of my haunted yard I need help installing. Tried to remove it by myself last year and almost ended up haunting my own yard.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

here's mine - made from pallet wood & hang onto window frames... super simple. added some fake spider web stuff and they look great. I used a hammer to knock the boards loose from one another enough to insert a crowbar and then pried them apart... you have to be careful because the wood is usually pretty brittle and splits easily.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8902&highlight=windows


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I made these in 06. I used cup hook's and eye screws to hold them up. I made these out of left over plywood.


----------

